# New Fitco 1000w fogger quit working after 2 hours of total use!



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

My brand spanking new fogger quit working last night after a total of 2 operation hours, wondering if anyone else has had problems with the Fitco line and if there is anything I can do to fix it?

I called around town and no one has them in stock so im stuck without fog this year after spending quite some time and money building a fogger chiller  

The pump vibrates like mad, reminded me of when I fist started it up for a quick test the first time and the pump needed to be primed.

Any ideas? as far as I can tell, the heater is fine, all the electronics are okay, I think the pump is either bad or seized up.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

My Pro Fogger did the same thing. What I did was: I started a siphon from the fog juice and then while that was dripping out I plugged it right back into the pump and hit the fog button. After a couple seconds it started pumping again and has been fine ever since.

Best of luck!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Great idea, ill give that a whirl.

I pulled the pump out and tried to force some fog juice into it, but becuase I had it removed from the tubing, I couldent really turn it on at the same time I was forcing some juice in

Never thought about a siphon.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I was told to used forced air in the fog juice resovior. Put your hands/lips around the resovior and blow hard to force juice into the pump. Just make sure not to drink the fluid


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

#6 Yesterday, 11:58 AM 
Vlad 
Mouse Air Force
Online Join Date: Aug 2005
Location: NJ
Age: 47
Posts: 1,284 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smelly, try this, on the one with the working pump, and low output, sometimes there's air in the lines. Do some CPR on it, create a gasket with your hands, and while the unit is running, blow into the reservoir. Often that amount of pressure will force the bubbles through and allow proper juice flow. Also, you can fill the reservoir, and let it sit on the washer and drier as they run, this gentle shaking can also break up the air bubbles in the lines. Also, check the nozzle, sometimes they leave a rubber piece stuck on there that can melt and obstruct the fog. For the one where the pump fails to run, is it that way using both remotes? Try switching remotes. Also, the contacts between the remotes and the machine can oxidize and make no contact, try cleaning them off. Often just plugging the remotes in and out repeatedly will let them make contact. Do not run the machine without the pump running for any length of time at all, ever. This is the fastest way to kill a fogger. The fog commander has a 60 second warm up time, it needs no more.


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

great tips guys. I was working on my fog machines a few days ago, I noticed that my tips were clogged up, taking them off and cleaning them provided a little extra fog but nowhere near what they were when they were new a little over a year ago. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

How'd it go?


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I did the siphoning technique and that alone did not work, While the juice was in the tubing, I pulled the tube out of the juice resevoir and forced it into the pump with my mouth untill it started to work, I then got the siphoning going again and it worked for part of the night, allthough not at full velocity, had alot of sputtering (possibly from air in the line?) after an hour of working, the pump noise died down quite abit, allmost like it was working normal but the fogging stopped completely.

Im going to try and completely take the pump apart and try and do some last resort repair with a seringe and juice, if that doesnt do it, ill try and see if I can find a replacement pump, if I can, and if its half way inexpensive ill just replace it, or hack a aquarium pump into it.

Either way, im pretty dissapointed with this fogger, I guess you get what you pay for but for 40.00 on clearance, I figured it would work for the season.. live and learn.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmmm...I got one of the 400 watt Fitco fogers at Party City for my witch cauldron. It worked well for the three hours I used it last night. I've heard mixed reviews on these units so I was glad it didn't crap out on me last minute. I figure for $20.00 if I get a couple years out of it, I'll be happy. I also bought the remote which worked like a charm as well. Hope you get your problem sorted out.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Maybe this will help...................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://flamingoflambe.info/Halloween/How to Resurrect a Fogger.pdf


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great link Vlad!
That is so much better than me trying to say that in emails!!!


----------

